Ask HN: Just launched an app.how to reach out to people? - bangda
======
bangda
I launched an app to share articles,thoughts on a topic you are good at. eg:-
"Fixing a refrigerator" to "Python for kids" and share everything you know and
learn under it. How do i reach out to more people and build audience?

~~~
pyrophane
Link to the site?

~~~
bangda
[https://pipecourse.com/](https://pipecourse.com/)

